# Current JLA Members Confirmed in the DC Cinematic Universe



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

*Superman* (ofcourse) 
*Batman *(Confirmed by the “Wayne Enterprises” logo on the satellite Zod threw) 
*Wonder Woman* (Film currently in the works) 
*The Flash *(Film currently in the works) 
*Green Lantern *(WB has confirmed they aren’t giving up on the GL franchise) 
*Hawkman/Hawkgirl *(Thanagarians are referenced in the canon prequel MOS comic) 
*Cyborg *(confirmed by Goyer and the S.T.A.R. labs reference) 

In terms of casting (Keep in mind these are just rumors): 

*Henry Cavill* is obviously going to play *Superman* 

WB are still looking at *Armie Hammer *to play *Batman* IF The Lone Ranger is a success 

According to machinima WB is looking at *Christina Hendricks* to play *Wonder Woman* 

Rumor has it WB wants* Charlie Hunnam* to play *The Flash *

Assumingly *Ryan Reynolds *will reprise his role as *Hal Jordan* assuming they don’t recast or reboot and use a different Lantern.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

None of this is confirmed. And no way Hendricks will able to put up with the physical aspect of playing Wonder Woman.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

Aren't a lot of those from the crazy George Miller rendition of things? I know Hammer was, as he definitely mentions how crazy the Batsuit was going to be in a recent interview.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm still hoping for Momoa to play the Dark Knight


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2013)

Hendricks would be a terrible choice.  She has no athleticism whatsoever.  She can barely walk.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 2, 2013)

All she has going for her are her tits. But their are plenty of actresses better suited for the role. I.E. Erin Cummings. That chick has the body and acting chops. Thank God for Spartacus, we got to see her naked


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2013)

Kara-Zor-El/Supergirl is kinda confirmed due to the Man of Steel prequel comic that came out.


----------



## Jena (Jul 2, 2013)

I think Bridget Regan could make a good WW too.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2013)

Lone Ranger is sucking among critics as well as audiences 

Yeah Lone Ranger is not looking like a hit


----------



## Shivers (Jul 2, 2013)

> WB are still looking at Armie Hammer to play Batman IF The Lone Ranger is a success



You've got to be kidding.



> According to machinima WB is looking at Christina Hendricks to play Wonder Woman



Well, that's got to be a lie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> All she has going for her are her tits.



I was thinking the same thing, Can you imagine those puppies in a Wonder Woman Costume, on a 30 Ft screen?


That would be the most talked about topic of the film.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm still hoping for Momoa to play the Dark Knight



That'd be embarrassing


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> None of this is confirmed. And no way Hendricks will able to put up with the physical aspect of playing Wonder Woman.



Actually yeah it pretty much is.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 2, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I'm still hoping for Momoa to play the Dark Knight



Momoa would make an awesome Hercules. Someone get Greg Pak on a script at Marvel.

And if I'm going for a Dark Knight... I dunno, Richard Armitage? He's got the size, the look, the presence, and the acting chops.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2013)

Hendricks getting the role would be enough for me to be out.  Won't even give the film a chance if she is in.

And that says a lot since I am a fan of Mad Men.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 2, 2013)

If Christina Hendricks plays WW, she'll be useless as fuck in the action scenes...unless they want to pretend that WW has magical athleticism. 

Also, Armie Hammer looks too young to be Batman. We need an actor who can pull off the gritty, never-smiles look Batman usually has.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2013)

I hear Matt Bomer is a potential Wayne 



He has the look, but he should gain some weight first.



godzillafan430 said:


> Actually yeah it pretty much is.



Stating your source would do you wonders cause I can't find anything on this and news like this would be easily found.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2013)

armie hammer?


seriously?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2013)

armie hammer to suceed chris bale?


Not two years inn the wake of Dark Knight Rises?


With the momentum of Man Of Steel still strong enough to carry people like Wonder Woman and Flash


Are you TRYING to flop to Warner Brothers?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't really like most of these choices.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear Matt Bomer is a potential Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which information?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

I actually want Nolan back to be honest. Won't happen, but still do.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I actually want Nolan back to be honest. Won't happen, but still do.



He is going to take part in the JLA project but he's going to have less to do with the JLA then he did with MOS because he's working on some other films or something (Intersteller for one)


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 2, 2013)

And o be fair one of the wonders of movie magic in a superhero film is that the actor doens't need to be athletic to portray a character there are other ways of pulling off that illusion (stunt doubles, green screens, practical effects etc.)


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 2, 2013)

> According to machinima WB is looking at Christina Hendricks to play Wonder Woman


so Wonder Woman is going to be fat in the movie verse. that's interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> so Wonder Woman is going to be fat in the movie verse. that's interesting.



The new Mary Jane is looking real good right now huh?

I think Hendricks is beautiful but she  looks nothing like WW,.They should go with someone less pale and more athletic.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 3, 2013)

there's a new Mary Jane? I'm not keeping up with Spider movie news. I haven't even seen the reboot lol.

anyway do not want Hendricks for WW, but I think she'd be a great Hera.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> That'd be embarrassing



Why not? He has the physical presence to not look puny next to Cavill, h Conan proved he has the bat voice, and he's actually a good actor.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 3, 2013)

Is he though? I haven't seen anything to suggest that he's good at any non-physical acting.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 3, 2013)

He should play Lobo.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2013)

Damn, Lobo really would be perfect casting.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 3, 2013)

Christina Hendricks? That has to be a joke. Bridget Regan and Gina Carano should the the top two choices. Gina might not have the best looks but she can definitely pull the warrior princess aspects of Wonder Woman. Plus a little make up and camera work can make anyone looks like a 9 or 10. Bridget Regan is gorgeous and has played a mystical warrior before in Legend of the Seeker so she is also a good fit for the role. Not to mention she'll be pretty cheap to cast. 

Charlie Hunnam would be good as Flash. As far as Green Lantern goes they should cast a new actor. Mark Strong should remain Siniestro though. As far as Hal Jordan goes they should cast Jensen Ackles as Hal Jordan. I think the guy could definitely pull it off. I would give the role of Aquaman to Sam Worthington, Chadwick Boseman for Cyborg and Peter Mesah as Martian Manhunter. 

Henry Cavill as Superman
Matt Bomer as Batman
Bridget Regan or Gina Carano as Wonder Woman
Charlie Hunnam as The Flash
Jensen Ackles as Green Lantern
Sam Worthington as Aquaman
Chadwick Boseman as Cyborg
Peter Mesah as Martian Manhunter

Now those are eight characters but that doesn't mean they should all be used and they could with enough development. In my opinion a Justice League movie should come out 2016 the earliest. 

*Man of Steel 2 (Nov/2014)*- The sequel was already announced and it seems like Warner Bros is trying to rush a 2014 release so they can do a Justice League movie as quickly as possible. Or are they? If you think about it Man of Steel set up the sequel perfectly. Superman will probably be dealing with his conscious after his battle with General Zod, his relationship with Lois, people around the world against Superman, Lex Luthor as a villain and possible love interest to Lois Lane to create a triangle. The main villain could be created by Lex or created in some accident like Parasite or Atomic Skull. This movie would also introduce Bruce Wayne and Diana into this universe. With enough creativity it could be done in one film. Also don't forget the Man of Steel prequel comic which show a hint that Supergirl might be around in the future.

*Superman, Batman & Wonder Woman Movie (Summer 2015)*-This would take place after the events of Man of Steel 2. Who could be the villain in this movie? The God of War Ares would be a good choice. They could have Ares find a way to manipulate a War between the surface world and Atlantis and Wonder Woman will choose to deal with Ares herself but Batman and Supes tag along. The movie will focus mostly on Wonder Woman but will feature Batman, Superman and Aquaman. In a way it would be like Throne of Atlantis but with Ares pulling the strings. 

*Green Lantern (Fall/Winter 2015)  *- A reboot of the original film. The problem would be fans might not like the idea of a reboot of a movie franchise that just started and got bad reviews to begin with. They need to switch a few things from the first one like the costume and the leading actor. 

*The Flash (Early Summer 2016)*- If they focus on the movie well and write a solid script a Flash movie could be interesting. He has a origin, a decent rogues gallery and a love interest. Not to mention his powers evolving on screen would be a treat to watch. 

*Justice League (Summer 2016)*- Now that most of the characters have had screen time they can launch the movie. Some people believe that Darkseid would be to big of a choice as a villain but I really don't mind. I believe he would be perfect along with his Parademons. They could introduce Martian Manhunter and said that his race was destroyed by Darkseid which would change the origin of Martian Manhunter but would be a nice way to introduce him and make him a focus in the story.

*Aquaman (Fall/Winter 2016) and The Death of Superman (Summer 2017)*

That's pretty much how I would do the DC Movie Universe but something tells me is going to be a while before we see a Justice League movie.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 3, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> And o be fair one of the wonders of movie magic in a superhero film is that the actor doens't need to be athletic to portray a character there are other ways of pulling off that illusion (stunt doubles, green screens, practical effects etc.)



I'm afraid it's a new age, six pack or gtfo.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2013)

Personally I'd like Hammer as Aquaman. He has a swimmers physique


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 4, 2013)

I really hope they don't go down the same route as Doom and Crisis. I've been longing to see John Stewart and Wally West in live action. This is pretty much my last shot.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 4, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> so Wonder Woman is going to be fat in the movie verse. that's interesting.



I wouldn't say fat, but she sure has Wonder Woman's tits.



Anyway, Batman new to be addressed in a different way. Nolan's Dark Knoight wasn't as strategist, intelligent, and physically skilled the the one in comics. Now, the new Bat will have to have superpowerful creatures, so he must be rethought.



James Bond said:


> I'm afraid it's a new age, six pack or gtfo.



You're right, but we do have an exception: Tony Stark, because he doesn't have to rely on physical strength. But on the other hand Chris Bale and Henry Cavill all were fitness gods.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats more like PowerGirl's tits, Wonder Woman isn't really that busty.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 4, 2013)

I came up with a theory on what would be a reasonable approach to Wonder Woman's storyline in a "real world" DCU. I'll post it later on.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> None of this is confirmed.



....................................................


----------



## Kirito (Jul 4, 2013)

i just don't want cyborg on the team. bring back hawkgirl! and john stewart green lantern! fuck the new 52 i want DCAU!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 4, 2013)

After seeing fast and furious 6

Luke Evans. Batman. My money. Take it now!


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 4, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I wouldn't say fat, but she sure has Wonder Woman's tits.





James Bond said:


> Thats more like PowerGirl's tits, Wonder Woman isn't really that busty.


exactly, but I wouldn't want her for PG either lol.

also not beautiful enough to be Wonder Woman.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't mind Kate Beckingsale as Wonder Woman


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 5, 2013)

She does look the part


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2013)

I've always pictured Megan Fox as Wonder Woman. But her acting needs some polishing.


----------



## Tragic (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I've always pictured Megan Fox as Wonder Woman. But her acting needs some polishing.



Megan Fox?! I don't think she's nearly as bad of an actor as people say she is but that would be a terrible miscast. Her acting is_ not_ the thing that is keeping her from being a viable choice for that role.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't say she's bad, I said she needs improvement. Her biotype matches Wonder Woman's.


----------



## Vice (Jul 6, 2013)

Did someone say Christina Hendricks is fat? Are you fucking insane?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 6, 2013)

Megans face surgery fucked it up for her being wonder woman.  Her beauty should look natural


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2013)

If WB doesn't announce a new movie slate at SDCC I will be extremely disappoint.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Megans face surgery fucked it up for her being wonder woman.  Her beauty should look natural



She could play a young Wonder Woman. But as Wonder Woman is older someone else should play the role.

Out of the list on this website ()  my favorite ones for the role would be Gemma Arterton, Bridget Regan and Jaimie Alexander.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

Megan is 27. She not young enough to play a young wonder woman anymore.

Gemma Arterton is good but I'd prefer her for another role, perhaps Hawkgirl if they decide to go that route. I don't think Bridget has the acting chops to be honest, at least not for any of the physical stuff. And unfortunately Jaime is preoccupied with Thor.

My number one pick has and always will be Erin Cummings.

On a seperate note who do you guys think should be the villain for the Batman reboot? I think Hush would be perfect.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2013)

Erin Cummings seems to be a good choice, though I hadn't known her until you mentioned. On Batman, as we will need a different approach making Bruce faster, more agile, more intelligent, smarter and therefore more powerful, to fight superpowerful creatures, I just can't picture anyone other than Chris Bale, of course, I'm just used to seeing him in that suit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

Seriously watch Fast and Furious 6. The main villain whose played by Luke Evans would be the greatest choice ever for Batman. You can download a DVD quality version of it on kickasstorrents. He was also in the Immortals as Zeus with Henry Cavill, and he's going to be in the Hobbit 2


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 7, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> Seriously watch Fast and Furious 6. The main villain whose played by Luke Evans would be the greatest choice ever for Batman. You can download a DVD quality version of it on kickasstorrents. He was also in the Immortals as Zeus with Henry Cavill, and he's going to be in the Hobbit 2



Luke Evans isn't bad but for some reason I picture him as Manchester Black.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

Could not disagree more. Manchester should be played by someone younger who looks viably more crazed. Luke gives off too much of a proud and powerful aura for that role. Plus him with piercings and purple hair is something I find hard to picture


----------



## Tragic (Jul 7, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I didn't say she's bad, I said she needs improvement. Her biotype matches Wonder Woman's.



I guess I should have worded that differently. I do understand the the similar look is definitely there but I don't think her voice or the way the lines would be delivered would do WW justice. I think she may be too "girly" for WW if that makes sense.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 7, 2013)

If only this was a couple of years ago. Lucy Lawless would have been a good WW. 

Gina Carano looks the part but can she act? Haven't seen Haywire or any of her projects.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

She wasn't bad in fast and Furious 6 but she wasn't great either


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2013)

A real world approach for Wonder Woman, by me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the past, an alien race visited earth and they were called "Gods" by the greeks (or other peoples). Such race taught many things to humans such as mathematics, chemestry and physics (for the forgery of powerful weapons and armory) and their philosophy. Also they used to manipulate genes for the sole purpose of creating perfect beings and mixed themselves with humans. As time went by they left the planet but their offspring, which could live for centuries, still remained here, and although many died a race of powerful women made it on an isolated island, and due to isolation they still mantained the same values of their ancestors.




So, what do you folks think? I thought that the whole magic thing would not be plausible and instead of that, as now aliens are acceptible in this universe, genetic manipulation would be a better approach to the mythology of Wonder Woman.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 7, 2013)

Well Thor's norse mythology was accepted by the audiences so WW's back story could be too. 

Plus people would complain that DC are focusing on genetic engineering if they have it in WW too


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2013)

I see, but that's the only theory I pictured as plausable to replace the magical thing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

I sincerely hope they go the Thor route


----------



## James Bond (Jul 7, 2013)

I sincerely hope it isn't as cheesy and downplays important character's abilities by like a million percent (cough Odin cough).


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

Likewise. But I doubt we'll see too many Gods in it anyway. Probably just Ares, if they decide to use him as the main villain. Which I hope they do.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't see how they could do Ares, dude is ridiculously powerful.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

They could pull it off, I mean naturally he isn't going to be on the same level as the comics, but they can still make him powerful.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

The toughest thing for them to explain is why Superman didn't get involved. If they decide to bring in her military boyfriend guy.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

They could have it to where Superman was off doing something else like the Avengers. 

However yeah that could be a problem.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, Superman can't be everywhere.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 7, 2013)

The guy flew from one side of the world to another in minutes. I think they might have made him a little too super to be honest


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe the next movie will feature his weakness.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2013)

He had plenty of weaknesses in Man of Steel. Like the Smallville scene. He got roughed up pretty bad and the other Kryptonian got shot by bullets from the planes and it was like he was hit by a linebacker which is what Goyer and Snyder said it would feel like in a interview. He can't get hurt but he can be stopped on his tracks.

Ares should be the villian for a Superman, Batman and Wonder Woman combined movie. Just don't have Steve Trevor in this universe. Always hated the guy.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 8, 2013)

I liked how they didn't actually show a scene of him being shot like that ridiculous scene in Superman returns where a bullet breaks in contact with his eye. But when I say weakness I mean kryptonite. Although I think that the one to find out his weakness will be the Bat.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2013)

I just don't see a Justice League film coming out anytime soon.  Studios want to maximize their profits.  And the only way to do that is with an established Batman.  Batman in a Justice League adaptation would either need to be Christian Bale or the Justice League film needs to come after a Batman reboot.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't see why they can't do a proper Justice League movie. They need to develop Wonder Woman, The Flash & Green Lantern and add them to this Universe. Batman can be done after since I'm read somewhere that the next Batman film will focus on his second year as a hero which is fine. 

They could also do a Superman, Batman & Wonder Woman film and focus it mostly on Wonder Woman while introducing Batman & Superman to her. I definitely believe that Ares should be the first bad guy in a Wonder Woman film since that would force Diana to follow him to "Man's World" which would eventually lead to her following Ares to Gotham. There are plenty of possibilities.

Green Lantern needs to be recast but they should follow the events of the previous movie and just work on details like the costume and better script. Charlie Hunnam is rumored to play The Flash but I feel like he might be to dull to play Barry Allen.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 12, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> *Megan is 27. She not young enough to play a young wonder woman anymore.*
> 
> Gemma Arterton is good but I'd prefer her for another role, perhaps Hawkgirl if they decide to go that route. I don't think Bridget has the acting chops to be honest, at least not for any of the physical stuff. And unfortunately Jaime is preoccupied with Thor.
> 
> ...



To be fair age doesn't really matter when you play a part, Jonah Hill is in his early 30s and he still plays High School kids, and well fuck Eddie Deezen is in his late 50s and he has played high school kids before.

Megan Fox could still possibly play a young WW. But dear god Just keep her away from any potential box office cash WB.


----------

